# Audax Ecosse - Custom Mudflaps



## Trull (16 Feb 2017)

Hello 

The Audax Ecosse (and sympathisers!) are getting a list together on the facebook page to order up a bunch of AE mudflaps. If you are interested please get in touch via the facebook page, or drop me a line… torcuill@gmail.com but please note I prefer the fb page as there are choices to be made.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/audaxecosse/permalink/1378825372177897/ 

Yours in Sport


----------



## velovoice (16 Feb 2017)

Trull said:


> Hello
> 
> The Audax Ecosse (and sympathisers!) are getting a list together on the facebook page to order up a bunch of AE mudflaps. If you are interested please get in touch via the facebook page, or drop me a line… torcuill@gmail.com but please note I prefer the fb page as there are choices to be made.
> 
> ...


But the FB group is a closed group. Do I have to join, just to view the mudflaps?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Feb 2017)

velovoice said:


> But the FB group is a closed group. Do I have to join, just to view the mudflaps?


----------



## velovoice (16 Feb 2017)

Very smart!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Feb 2017)

Oh lovely, thanks for posting, will look great on my new Genesis Tourer!
I'm already a member of the FB group, just need to ride my first Audax


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Feb 2017)

@Fubar @Edwardoka it's a must have item for you two!


----------



## Trull (17 Feb 2017)

I'd come up with the initial design - while Adam at TopFlaps has finessed and come up with the right hand side one, the ordering of these is now definitely going ahead as we have currently got 29 of 1 and 17 of 2. If we can get some more of the chevron ordered then both preferences can be catered. Please get your name down pronto...


----------



## Trull (17 Feb 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Oh lovely, thanks for posting, will look great on my new Genesis Tourer!
> I'm already a member of the FB group, just need to ride my first Audax


Oooh nice machine, and I'm sure you will enjoy your first venture out with the audaxers.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Feb 2017)

Trull said:


> Please get your name down pronto...


Done, left details, shared


----------



## Trull (9 Mar 2017)

Here's the final result... looks pretty good!





17191201_10210432018489854_6060069553107087015_n by Torcuill Torrance, on Flickr


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Mar 2017)

Ohh, nice!
It'll be needing cleaning regularly


----------

